

How Autonomous Cars Will Unravel Society - mitchturck
http://wayfinder.co/pathways/53469fbfe784e1170000000d/how-autonomous-cars-will-unravel-society

======
nicholasreed
While the content is great, this was one of the worst experiences I've ever
had trying to navigate and read content. I love the concept, but the UX and
the answers to "what do I click on, where do I look" were horribly confusing
for this first-time user.

~~~
austinz
I would have enjoyed it more if the text boxes containing the annotations were
larger than business cards. Honestly, I would have enjoyed it the most if it
were a standard long-form article. But even allowing the annotation boxes to
be 'maximized' would have been a big improvement.

~~~
DavidBradbury
I would have also liked it if, when I navigated to a new 'slide', that it
scrolled the annotation back up to the top.

------
owenjones
There was recently another post on HN about Machine Learning that was also
presented on Wayfarer, the UI for this website is very confusing and many of
the posts in that submission were also:

    
    
      * I don't know how to use this / using this is actively painful
      * Is this content sponsored by Wayfarer or just hosted on it?
    

Not sure what Wayfinder's use case is supposed to be? Also wayfinder.co has no
about page or actual content to speak of.

------
jph
City streets will become safer, quieter, and more available to people walking,
riding bikes, and enjoying green spaces.

New York's High Line park and San Francisco's parklets are good examples of
what can happen when we can repurpose transportation spaces.

------
binxbolling
I'm interested in reading this article, but simply can't because of the insane
nested format. Is this supposed to be an improvement upon a page of text?
</oldmangripes>

------
mitosis
Is there more to the site than the five small PostIt-like paragraphs on a
green background? Perhaps I'm missing something.

------
thom
ul>li*5>a

Fixed that for you.

